# Quest Study Bible



## AnnaBanana

Has anyone had/read this Bible before? Did you like it? What do you think about this Bible?

https://www.amazon.com/NIV-Quest-Study-Bible-Revised/dp/0310928044#nav-search-keywords


----------



## Tom Hart

I think this is the version where the hobbits throw a ring in a volcano.

(Spoiler: Boromir dies.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dachaser

AnnaBanana said:


> Has anyone had/read this Bible before? Did you like it? What do you think about this Bible?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/NIV-Quest-Study-Bible-Revised/dp/0310928044#nav-search-keywords


I actually owned and used this bible at one time. What I remember about it, was good for say teenagers, or newly converted adults, but not that deep into study notes, as was more of a layman's guide to the scriptures approach.


----------



## AnnaBanana

Dachaser said:


> I actually owned and used this bible at one time. What I remember about it, was good for say teenagers, or newly converted adults, but not that deep into study notes, as was more of a layman's guide to the scriptures approach.




Thank you for this review. I am quite embarassed to say this but, sometimes when I read the Bible, I feel totally lost. Even though I have been reading it for some time now, some verses just totally stump me. I find that when it is... lower leveled *may not be the right wording there lol * I can understand more clear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser

AnnaBanana said:


> Thank you for this review. I am quite embarassed to say this but, sometimes when I read the Bible, I feel totally lost. Even though I have been reading it for some time now, some verses just totally stump me. I find that when it is... lower leveled *may not be the right wording there lol * I can understand more clear.


The bible outlines main themes in scripture book, has study questions, as it was designed by staff of Christianity Today to help out new converts to Christianity with their most common questions. I would also highly recommend for you the book by JI Packer called Knowing God.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## AnnaBanana

Dachaser said:


> The bible outlines main themes in scripture book, has study questions, as it was designed by staff of Christianity Today to help out new converts to Christianity with their most common questions. I would also highly recommend for you the book by JI Packer called Knowing God.



Thank you so much for the suggestion. I will look for it now.


----------



## Dachaser

AnnaBanana said:


> Thank you so much for the suggestion. I will look for it now.


I would suggest trying to find the 1984 Niv edition, as the 2011 revision just changed it for the worst.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013

You should really look into this: https://www.christianbook.com/esv-e...e-leather/9781433548079/pd/548079?event=ESRCQ

It's a great investment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AnnaBanana

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> You should really look into this: https://www.christianbook.com/ESV-e...e-leather/9781433548079/pd/548079?event=ESRCQ
> 
> It's a great investment.




Thank you. What is it that you like about it? Just looking for personal reviews.


----------



## Jack K

Anna, I think the Quest Study Bible gets underrated among Reformed folk simply because it looks simple (and therefore must not be "deep" enough). In fact, the content makes an easy-to-read guide that's a great help to people who are not very familiar with the Bible but want to read through it. If you find it helpful, by all means use it. The material is solid.

I think the question-and-answer format is one of its unique strengths. When I'm preparing to teach a passage of Scripture, I will sometimes look at the Quest Study Bible just to prepare myself for the type of questions I might get from my students. Often, I find myself appreciating the answers as well. They tend to be direct, brief, informative, fair to opposing views, and yet theologically conservative.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Amen 1


----------



## arapahoepark

AnnaBanana said:


> Thank you for this review. I am quite embarassed to say this but, sometimes when I read the Bible, I feel totally lost. Even though I have been reading it for some time now, some verses just totally stump me. I find that when it is... lower leveled *may not be the right wording there lol * I can understand more clear.


I have it. I like it. My mom is similar and it really helps her.
Also use Biblehub.com for further helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser

Jack K said:


> Anna, I think the Quest Study Bible gets underrated among Reformed folk simply because it looks simple (and therefore must not be "deep" enough). In fact, the content makes an easy-to-read guide that's a great help to people who are not very familiar with the Bible but want to read through it. If you find it helpful, by all means use it. The material is solid.
> 
> I think the question-and-answer format is one of its unique strengths. When I'm preparing to teach a passage of Scripture, I will sometimes look at the Quest Study Bible just to prepare myself for the type of questions I might get from my students. Often, I find myself appreciating the answers as well. They tend to be direct, brief, informative, fair to opposing views, and yet theologically conservative.


I think that would be its real appeal, as someone new to the scriptures could get overwhelmed by say the Esv SB/ or the Reformed SB, and find the Quest more user friendly starting out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013

AnnaBanana said:


> Thank you. What is it that you like about it? Just looking for personal reviews.


In my opinion, it is a treasure of knowledge about many things regarding the scriptures. There are many charts, maps, and diagrams that make the Bible user friendly. The commentaries to me are easily comprehendable, and they show various views of interpretation. It is the one study Bible that I prefer over any. It's been out for quite some years and has a great reputation. But as noted earlier, there are many good resources that we can gain from, each contributing to the church. But if I had to have one it would be the ESV Study Bible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dachaser

I would tend to rate the various study bibles into these different categories for use.
Reformed The Reformed Study bible by Dr RC Sproul would be the best 
Calvinist Baptist The Esv Study Bible More of the reformed baptist take
Evangelical Study bible Zondervan Niv Study Bible
Overall Study Bible Thompson Chain as just uses the scriptures themselves

For newly saved/just starting to read the Bible the Quest/Niv Study Bible older version

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cedarbay

AnnaBanana said:


> Thank you for this review. I am quite embarassed to say this but, sometimes when I read the Bible, I feel totally lost. Even though I have been reading it for some time now, some verses just totally stump me. I find that when it is... lower leveled *may not be the right wording there lol * I can understand more clear.


Hi Anna. Lately it seems most days I am scratching my head and pondering the meaning of a passage. It's good to see your cheery yellow picture.

Reactions: Rejoicing 1


----------



## Ray

Probably the Best Reformed Notes are from The Reformation Study BibLe KJV
$18 https://www.heritagebooks.org/produ...ion-heritage-KJV-study-bible-hardcover-1.html

Can’t beat this Price.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------



## Dachaser

AnnaBanana said:


> Thank you. What is it that you like about it? Just looking for personal reviews.


Do you have a favorite translation then, as thta will determine what sb works for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Despite its use of the NIV translation, Pratt's _Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible_ remains, in my opinion, as having the best compilation of Reformed notes, including references to the historic Confessions contained in the appendices, that can be found today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Dachaser

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Despite its use of the NIV translation, Pratt's _Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible_ remains, in my opinion, as having the best compilation of Reformed notes, including references to the historic Confessions contained in the appendices, that can be found today.


I have not seen that edition for sale, unless was for a really high price on ebay or Amazon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Dachaser said:


> I have not seen that edition for sale, unless was for a really high price on ebay or Amazon.


Please review links in my posts when present. Had you done so, you would have found that there are indeed opportunities to purchase the SOTRSB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AnnaBanana

Alright, so I ended up buying the Quest bible but I just wanted to thank you all for the reviews that you gave, and I wrote down the names of each Bible and book that was recommended for future. 

Thanks friends!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dachaser

Please let us know what your opinions are on using it, and ask any questions that you might have while studying your bible.


----------



## mrhartley85

AnnaBanana said:


> Thank you. What is it that you like about it? Just looking for personal reviews.


The ESV study, in my opinion, has the best study notes all from a covenant theology perspective. Lots of charts and color pictures to help you immerse yourself into the text. 
Many helpful introductions as well as numerous theological articles appended to the back of the study Bible. 
Not to mention, the ESV is a great translation! 

-Jordan


----------



## Dachaser

mrhartley85 said:


> The ESV study, in my opinion, has the best study notes all from a covenant theology perspective. Lots of charts and color pictures to help you immerse yourself into the text.
> Many helpful introductions as well as numerous theological articles appended to the back of the study Bible.
> Not to mention, the ESV is a great translation!
> 
> -Jordan


I really like using it, as it seems to be broadly minded, almost addressing more of a reformed baptist viewpoint, as the Reformed Study Bible would be more of the reformed Presbyterian viewpoint. The Zondervan Niv study bible reads more like from a moderate Calvinist Evangelical perspective.


----------

